# 75 planted in progress



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So here is my plant in progress. Just waiting on a few things to grow in but its beginning to take shape now...










okay so how do I upload my picks...lol I have them on Flickr...Im having a slow day


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

try using imageshack
http://imageshack.us/


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

there is a few more but i gotta figure out how to resize em a little bit...


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Here they are in link form
[IMG=http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/3107/p1030659b.jpg][/IMG]
[IMG=http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/38/p1030658s.jpg][/IMG]
[IMG=http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/5141/p1030657.jpg][/IMG]
[IMG=http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/5278/p1030656e.jpg][/IMG]
[IMG=http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/7679/p1030655g.jpg][/IMG]
[IMG=http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/5198/p1030654e.jpg][/IMG]
[IMG=http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/389/p10306512.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So my fishes are:
Bronze Lazer Cory
6 pepper corys
9 Serpae Tetras
2 Neons
3 Black Neons
2 SAE
2 Otos
2 Nerite Snail 
2 Plecos (sorry not a pleco guy so dont know which exactly they are)
a bunch of pond/ramshorn


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

My plants are:

Moneywort
Madagascar Lace
Contorted Vals
Glosso
amazon sword
Rotala (not quite sure yet)
dwarf baby tears
Ludwigia (not sure, green leaf on top, red underneath)
CRYPTOCORYNE CRISPATULA

and i think thats my tank


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Looking good and coming along nicely. I have seen mosses attached on top of a coconut shell and you can attached some too and it will look awesome too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Ya i have some on my driftwood. dont really like the look of it on the coconuts unless i manage to cover it completely but who know it may be a future project


----------

